# wir suchen leute für werbt einen freund//bieten rda



## hoti82 (11. März 2012)

huhu ihr lieben, 

wir sind ein nettes päärchen mit einer lvl 25 fun und raid gilde.
und wir suchen euch entweder für werbt einen freund oder für die rolle der auferstehung.

was wir bieten bei werbt einen freund:

nettes gildenklima entspanntes,aber zügiges lvln durch den bonus+ gildenexpbonus.
/ts3 server, hompage und ein kleines startgeld in form von taschen und ein par k gold.
alles weitere wird dann bei uns im ts 3 geklärt.
späterer raid platz ist nicht ausgeschlossen. besonders werden noch heilende klaseen gesucht schami,pala,priester und fern und nah kämpfer(Tanks mit dd specc)

zu euch:
ihr solltet ts 3 haben.
16+ sein 
höflich, zuvorkommend und hilfsbereit 
ein erwachsenes verhalten an den tag legen und abends akliv sein.
bei meiner freundin ginge es sogar an manchen tagen schon ab dem nachmittag

zur RDA:


wir verschicken natürlich auch rollen der Auferstehung
dazu brauchen wir von euch euren charnamen und den realm
oder eure bATTLENET EMAIL ADRESSE:
alles andere wird dann im t3 bequatscht.

server adresse gibt es nur per pm wenn ihr wirklich interesse daran habt

startgeld bis auf taschen würde bei der rda auch wegfallen. weil die belohnungen schon richtig gut sind.


Mfg hoti82 allias sintragosie und Zhanna


----------



## hoti82 (17. März 2012)

suche ist in beiden fällen noch aktuell wenn wer möchte posten oder pm an mich danke


----------



## hoti82 (19. März 2012)

immer noch aktuell, wenn wer möchte pmen^^


----------



## hoti82 (25. März 2012)

weiterhin noch aktuell^^


----------



## hoti82 (2. April 2012)

bleibt aktuell pls leute pm uns danke^^


----------



## hoti82 (12. April 2012)

für immer aktuell leute meldet euch wir sind um jeden happy der sich von uns werben lassen mag^^


----------



## hoti82 (28. April 2012)

und weiterhin aktuell leute whisper me einfach


----------



## hoti82 (12. Juli 2012)

ist noch aktuell


----------



## hoti82 (19. Juli 2012)

ist immer noch aktuell vergeben sogar 2 mal werbt einen freund wenn jemand interesse hat geworben zu werden und auf dem zirkel in einer lvl 25 gilde gross zu werden schickt mir einfach ne pm^^ eure webe pässe gehn dann direkt raus^^ desweiteren müsst ihr nicht alle erweiterungen kaufen es reicht die standart version+ game card. um bei uns in ruhe reinzuschnuppern sollte es euch dann gefallen auf amazon.de findet ihr die restlichen erweiterungen für läppiche 20ig euro zusammen^^ also würden uns freuen wenn wir auf diesem wege zwei neue gilden mitglieder finden könnten. wir sind ja auch bereit wies die zeit zu lässt mit euch zusammen chars hochzuspielen^^. ihr steht also bis 80ig nicht alleine da. die restlichen lvl helfen dann natürlich wir auch mit + unsere gilden leute.


Grüße Hoti82


----------



## hoti82 (29. Juli 2012)

leute wir freuen uns um jede rolle oder jeden den wir werben können. mount usw sind uns egal der spielspass steht im vordergrund. also meldet euch

euer Hoti82

 Werbe Status OFFEN

Rollen Status OFFEN


----------



## hoti82 (8. August 2012)

wir suchen immer noch jemanden zum werben. und würden uns freuen wenn wir eine pm erhalten würden. da wir euch gerne einen angenehmen spiel start ermöglichen wollen.


----------



## InStalls (9. August 2012)

Ich hätte interesse mich Werben zu lassen. 
Nur ist es so das ich zur Zeit leider kein Headset habe.
Sollte das aber erstmal kein problem für euch sein, meldet euch einfach per PN bei mir!

mfg InStalls


----------



## hoti82 (14. August 2012)

status werbt einen freund :zum teil besetzt 1 platz noch frei



status der rolle: OFFEN


----------



## hoti82 (26. Oktober 2012)

status bald wieder offen ab 3.november 2. platz immer noch frei.
Status für Rolle:

offen

 los leute meldet euch wir würden uns freuen


----------

